# Teeth Missing



## buddy (May 9, 2006)

HI.my puppy is oalmost 8 months old and is missing teeth. You know the 2 fangs that are on the sides? they are missing on top. Is this a big problem? He is eating fine. but he will not open his mouth for me. I noticed them missing when he yawned real big.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i think those should still be baby teeth that should fall out anyway. otis is five months old and has lost 4 teeth and the rest of the front are lose and has chipped his top right fang.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

The new ones should come in real soon, your lucky alot of our malts have to go in and have their fangs pulled!


----------

